# 2 Days in a row!



## xjoycex (Feb 6, 2008)

MAC x FAFI from the NYC Pro store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Erico







Powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sassed-Up & Verve-acious






Totally it & Sugar trance





Flash-N-dance






Fashion Frenzy blush






Perky paint pot





Cash flow, rollickin' & greenstroke (non-fafi) paint pots





Quad 2















Non-FAFI

Mi'Lady mineralize eye shadow





7 refill palettes






I have a few more on the way... Watch out!


----------



## kalikana (Feb 6, 2008)

Now you're getting me excited! LOL. 
CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT WEEK!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 6, 2008)

great haul


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 6, 2008)

*jealous*
nice haul!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, that's a great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 6, 2008)

Grrr...you're making me drool!!  LOL  I can't wait till Fafi comes out and that quad will be mine!!  Enjoy yours!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 6, 2008)

Great haul, I cant wait to get Fashion Frenzy blush.


----------



## damsel (Feb 6, 2008)

excellent haul, can't wait till i'm able to go hauling for fafi.


----------



## nunu (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW great haul!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 6, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Jot (Feb 6, 2008)

great haul. i can't believe we have another month to wait till fafi!


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks ladies... There, finally fixed the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyway, yes I looove the FAFI collection.  It will be officially released here in New York tomorrow and I know I am missing a few.  Stay tuned for tomorrow's haul


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 6, 2008)

everything is sooooo pretttttty!!!


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 7, 2008)

Everything looks so goooooood!!

Enjoy!


----------



## nikki (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome haul!!  Love Fafi quad #2!


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you again ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe I went to the MAC store today, for the third time today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just gonna check out the FAFI decoration they made but ended up with a huge Haul (huge for me, that is).

Anyway, here are pictures to share (I forgot to take a picture of the MSF warmed)







Brassy fluidline







Eye shadow refill palette








FAFI Hipness blush







FAFI Fun-N-Sexy lipstick







Cocoamour Slimshine







NW30 concealer







eBay haul:

Violet & Pinked Mauve Pigment vials







Pastel Polish Chromeglass







Like Venus Dazzleglass








Baby Sparks Dazzleglass


----------



## triccc (Feb 8, 2008)

wow! lots of goodies! enjoy!


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 8, 2008)

Fabulous haul!!!! I cant wait for FAfi to get here next month. Is the pic of Fashion Frenzy blush true to its real colour??


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Fabulous haul!!!! I cant wait for FAfi to get here next month. Is the pic of Fashion Frenzy blush true to its real colour??_

 
Thank you! 
The Fashion Frenzy shown in this post is NOT* a true color.  I will post another one for you without a flash, hopefully it will lean towards its true color


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks =)


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 10, 2008)

hi I have a question:

paint pot "layin 'low" and "girl friendly" you didnt like?? if not ...why? thanks.


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 10, 2008)

wow great haul, can i have them all lol ;-) i love it all


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Thanks =)_

 

Here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I couldn't capture the exact color, but this is closest that I can get... Its tad darker IRL. 
Fashion Frenzy is like a hot pinkish color, while Hipness leans towards beautiful orangey hue


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_hi I have a question:

paint pot "layin 'low" and "girl friendly" you didnt like?? if not ...why? thanks._

 
Not really, because I choose between layin low, girl friendly and perky, and I like perky better than the other 2.


----------

